# Smoked wild turkey



## scarps23 (Apr 20, 2014)

Shot a turkey with the bow Saturday morning. Breasted out the bird and saved one of the legs. The other leg was destroyed from broadband.

Made a brine of kosher salt, brown sugar, garlic, honey, water, and Worcestershire. Not sure if I got that spelled correct. Took out of brine and pat down dry. Used a chicken/rib rub on one side and Cajun on the other. Put bacon on turkey to try to keep moist. Water. In water pan.

Planning on using the leg in some turkey wild rice soup. First time smoking wild turkey. Eaten it many times. Usually just fry it up in strips.




















Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (Apr 20, 2014)

scarps23 said:


> Shot a turkey with the bow Saturday morning. Breasted out the bird and saved one of the legs. The other leg was destroyed from broadhead.
> 
> Made a brine of kosher salt, brown sugar, garlic, honey, water, and Worcestershire. Not sure if I got that spelled correct. Took out of brine and pat down dry. Used a chicken/rib rub on one side and Cajun on the other. Put bacon on turkey to try to keep moist. Water. In water pan.
> 
> ...



Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23 (Apr 20, 2014)

Big breast is in oven wrapped with tin foil. I took the leg out after about 3 hours on smoker. Added apple juice to it in a pan and covered in tin foil. Doesn't look dried out. Now to eat late.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks really nice man !  Great job !  Thumbs Up


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 20, 2014)

That does look awesome!  So how did it taste? Inquiring minds want to know!

   Mike


----------



## scarps23 (Apr 21, 2014)

It is good. Tender. Just pulled out leg. It tastes pretty good too. Was hoping I could get it falling off the bone, but getting late. I'll try pulling apart tomorrow to make soup.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 21, 2014)

That looks so good! Sure wish I could sample a piece.....congrats!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks nice man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'd sure eat it


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow! That all looks amazing! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------

